# RAM-Riegel im Slot eingerastet aber nicht erkannt? Mainboard?



## hm1 (25. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir einen Skylake PC zusammengebaut mit 2x8GB DDR4 RAM.

Zuerst hatte ich kleine Einbauprobleme mit dem I/O Shield vom Mainboard. Musste es 3-4 mal wieder aus dem Gehäuse entfernen bis es endlich passte. Bei jedem Versuch hatte ich natürlich Angst, da das Board mit der Unterseite die Gehäusebolzen berühren könnte (und es vermutlich ab und zu auch getan hat)... Dann habe ich einen ersten Test ohne Laufwerke gemacht und war froh, dass ich mir das Mainboard nicht beschädigt habe. Es wurden beide RAM-Riegel korrekt angezeigt. 

Anschließend die Laufwerke und das Kabelrouting (also viel "gewackel")... Ich bilde mir ein ich habe anschließend wieder beide Riegel angezeigt bekommen. Im Laufe das Abend ist mir aufgefallen das es plötzlich nur noch ein Riegel war.

Also dachte ich da wird der Riegel raus gesprungen sein und ich habe mir die korrekte Anzeige beider Riegel vorhin nur eingebildet... - Aber der Riegel war vollständig im Slot inkl. Verriegelung. Ich habe mit dem Daumen auf den Riegel gedrückt, aber spürte *keinen* Spielraum. Der Riegel wurde seitdem wieder erkannt... Mir ist so etwas noch nie passiert und auch über google fand ich keine ähnlichen Probleme.

*Nun meine Frage:* Könnte es sich hier um einen Defekt von RAM und/oder Mainboard handeln? Wie könnte ich diesen Defekt prüfen?

Gerade eben ist ein Memtest86+ v4.20 Test fehlerfrei durchgelaufen. Ich denke wenn das Mainboard beschädigt wäre, würden andere Dinge auch nicht funktionieren, oder? (im Moment läuft alles, der RAM läuft nach wie vor im selben Slot)

Danke und liebe Grüße
hm1


----------



## Xanten (25. März 2016)

Melde Dich wieder, wenn das Problem erneut auftritt und die Angaben dann aussagekräftiger sind. Anscheinend hast Du den evt. lockeren RAM-Riegel wieder fixiert.
mfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

Angaben zur Hardware wären da immer hilfreich und um den RAM auszuklammern könnte man MemTest laufen lassen und oder mal den anderen Speicherkanal probieren


----------



## hm1 (25. März 2016)

Dan ke,

ups habe ich vergessen: Asus H170 Pro Gaming und 2x8GB HyperX Fury 2400@2133Mhz C15 DDR4 Kit

Memtest86+ v4.20 ist nun fast im zweiten Durchlauf fehlerfrei durch.

Mir geht es nur um die Info, ob es jemanden gibt dessen Riegen im arretierten Zustand ebenfalls so ein verhalten zeigten? Im verriegelten Zustand ohne Spielraum hatte ich so ein Problem noch nie. Frühere Rechner sind bei einem lockerem RAM (die hatten trotz Verriegelung einen gewissen Spielraum von ca. 0,5mm) gleich gar nicht gestartet...)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Xanten (25. März 2016)

Ich habe meine RAM-Riegel nur mit relativ viel Druck einrasten lassen könne, was ich so von DDR3 nicht kannte, da ja dort beide(!) Seite zu öffnen waren, um die RAMs einzusetzen.
mfG


----------



## Chimera (25. März 2016)

Schuss ins Blaue: hast du evtl. nen Kühler mit relativ hohem Anpressdruck? Weil bei den 115xer ist es ja seit dem 1156 ein bissel ein Problemchen, wenn der Kühler nen zu hohen Anpressdruck hat. Bei meinem Ivy reichte schon ein Scythe Ashura (wo man halt recht fest anziehen kann), da zeigte es nur noch 1 Riegel an. Bin dann später auf den Macho umgestiegen, bei dem kann man zum Glück nicht zu fest anziehen  Weiss jetzt nicht, wie heikel da die Skylake reagieren bzgl. Anpressdruck und RAM Controller, aber das wäre z.B. eine Möglichkeit, warum der RAM entweder nicht/nur halb angezeigt wird oder eben sporadische Aussetzer hat.
Kann aber auch an nem Wackler im Slot selber liegen.  Kannst es ja mal ganz einfach testen: hast ja meist 4 Slots und bei den meisten Brettern belegt man ja von aussen nach innen den 1 und 3 (abgezählt, nicht nach der Beschriftung auf dem Brett), von daher halt einfach mal in die beiden anderen Slots stecken (also 2 und 4). Taucht das Problem nicht mehr auf, dann hast du wohl nen schlechten Kontakt im Slot. Wenn es aber immer noch auftaucht, kannst du den Slot wohl ausschliessen. 
Kann dann aber immer noch am Riegel selber liegen oder eben am Kühler. Den Kühler kannst du auch einfach testen: die Befestigungsschrauben ganz leicht lösen. Taucht das Problem dann nicht mehr auf, dann lag es an zu hohem Anpressdruck. Skylake ist ja eh bissel heikler bei den Kühlern... 
Wenn aber alles nichts hilft, ja dann ist es wohl kniffliger.


----------

